# I hope everyone’s rv is ok after these brutal temps



## 3ringer (Jan 4, 2018)

I guess we will all find out soon if we winterized our campers correctly. It would be a good idea to test your pipes before going camping again.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 4, 2018)

Left my heat on until I winterize on the 14th.


----------



## WayneB (Jan 4, 2018)

mine's good..


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 4, 2018)

Pulled the low point drains and turned on heat a few days ago.

Never let me down before.


----------



## walters (Jan 5, 2018)

*Camper*

Blow the lines out on mine Everytime I leave when it gets this cold, only takes about 10 minutes, heep a small compressor in camper


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 7, 2018)

hadn't been to my hunt club since october, planned to go back and winterize.  OOPS.  

I may be fixing some plumbing.


----------



## WayneB (Jan 7, 2018)

expect the air relief flush valve on the toilet at a minimum.
valve is almost 1/2 the cost of the stool, just keep that in mind when you have to order parts.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 8, 2018)

WayneB said:


> expect the air relief flush valve on the toilet at a minimum.
> valve is almost 1/2 the cost of the stool, just keep that in mind when you have to order parts.



I blame the false forecast the weather folks provided.  They said mid upper 20's and it was 12.  Horrible miscalculation.  I had intentions of going the next day.  After I saw 12 degrees, I said the damage is already done.

Hopefully won't be too bad.  I turned off the water in october, and opened all the facets to drain water, but that's it.  I did the same w/the old camper in the past and it got down in the single digits years back and no pipes busted.  
Aren't the newer RV's PEX pipes?

guess i'll find out next weekend when i go ck on things.


----------



## WayneB (Jan 8, 2018)

with water off and taps open, you may get lucky. You left room for expansion..
I wouldn't get my hopes up too quickly though.
Yes, they should be 1/2" PEX lines.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 8, 2018)

Pex is crazy stuff 
But mine had plastic Ts and elbows.  Not copper.  I don't know what kind of durability they have.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 10, 2018)

The stem to my sink faucet cracked and fell into the sink.  Water trapped above the shut off valves.  Flush valve also busted on toilet.  What fun.  Drained everything, but missed where water was trapped.


----------



## Dialer (Feb 2, 2018)

I opened the faucets, and drains. Looked inside the other day, no busted pipes. Water heater was very light too...Will know in a few weeks when it warms up enough to take the cover off and pressurize it...


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 16, 2018)

I hope mine is drained , its been in Tenn all winter and its been a cold one . I will find out soon .


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 27, 2018)

Went up this weekend and everything is fine , went through every system , only issue is mouse got into a paper towel under the sink .
I ordered a REC TEC for the camper  today .


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 28, 2018)

95g atl said:


> I blame the false forecast the weather folks provided.  They said mid upper 20's and it was 12.  Horrible miscalculation.  I had intentions of going the next day.  After I saw 12 degrees, I said the damage is already done.
> 
> Hopefully won't be too bad.  I turned off the water in october, and opened all the facets to drain water, but that's it.  I did the same w/the old camper in the past and it got down in the single digits years back and no pipes busted.
> Aren't the newer RV's PEX pipes?
> ...



Checked middle January........forgot to post.
I have PEX so pipes didn't bust.
Only casualty is the kitchen sink.  Bought a new one.  
I am lucky.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 28, 2018)

We used ours last weekend. Everything was fine. I used the compressed air method of winterizing the pipes. I am keeping and eye on the long range forecasts for freezing temps in case I have to winterize again. I guess I could turn the heat on for a night or two to protect from freezing. No mice this time. I did have ants last summer even after spreading Sevin Dust.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Our is stored in doors in our coach garage so it's fine.
Stays hooked up to 50 amp and water year round.


----------



## WayneB (Feb 28, 2018)

I guess I gotta check mine.. Had a blowout last trip and got a spectacular hole in the floor to repair, been dreading the time on my knees to demo and repair, then all new floor covering.


----------



## Tank1202 (May 5, 2018)

Just seen this, got some what lucky. Only lost the shower head and the toilet flush. Found out last month on the years first camping trip. All is fixed and have since purchased the adaptor for blowing everything out with an air compressor.


----------



## walters (May 5, 2018)

*Toilet*

That toilet valve always the first to blow, bet I have put a hundred in people's campers for them


----------



## martinc (May 19, 2018)

Ours survived but the tankless water heater didn't. I found and fixed the cracked lines on the heat exchanger tubes but missed the ones on the mixing valve. Unless I can repair that valve it'll be time to replace the whole thing. Oh well, lesson learned to drain it every time before putting it up.


Martin


----------

